# 2015 Chev Silverado HD Headlight Removal



## mikefras (Dec 15, 2008)

Has anyone pulled the headlights on the new 2015 silverado 2500HD? There are a lot of videos of the 1500s but nothing on the 2500's. any tips or tricks to do to get the adapter harness plugged into Meyer harness?


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

mikefras;2076152 said:


> Has anyone pulled the headlights on the new 2015 silverado 2500HD? There are a lot of videos of the 1500s but nothing on the 2500's. any tips or tricks to do to get the adapter harness plugged into Meyer harness?


If it's anything like the fisher harness you won't have to pull the headlight assembly at all. There is a large plug on the bottom, just plug and play.


----------



## mikefras (Dec 15, 2008)

I just can't figure out how to get to the plugs. Battery/wiper fluid jug in the way on driver side and air filter on passenger side. Maybe move inner fender out of the way???


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

When I did mine I removed the battery and fluid jug on one side, then the intake on the other.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

GMCHD plower;2076469 said:


> When I did mine I removed the battery and fluid jug on one side, then the intake on the other.


You must have the dual battery setup, on mine the battery is at the passenger side firewall. I do remember taking the air intake off though.

Mikefras, it's really easy once you access the rear of the headlights. You don't need to take out the inner fender liner at all. Do you have the wiring instructions?


----------



## mikefras (Dec 15, 2008)

Dual battery indeed. The wiring instructions show the headlights sitting on the rad support. not much help in the instructions.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

First you have to remove the plastic pop rivots off the plastic shroud above the radiator and take it off. Then there are bolts on top of the grille you remove. There are 3 bolts that you can see holding the light. There is a fourth bolt underneath you can't see. I took off the wheel well liner to get to it. You can then peal the plastic bumper back and access the bolt very easily.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

mikefras;2076687 said:


> Dual battery indeed. The wiring instructions show the headlights sitting on the rad support. not much help in the instructions.


Sorry Dude, I just realized you are working on a Chevy. My GMC has the single projector style headlamps...


----------



## mikefras (Dec 15, 2008)

Had to remove the driver side battery and the air box.


----------

